# open spots for saturday



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Need two people for saturday the 2nd, depart 3-4am. snapper then troll or bottom fish. 38eggharbor from perdido pass, sportsman marina. New to the area so some local knowledge would be a big help.
770 298 6216


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great 1st post, and welcome to the forum!!!

Might want to add what kinda sled you have and the appx. $$$ someone will need fer gas/bait.....most folks know they gotta bring their own eats/drinks.....

Good luck on the Gulf Highway Saturday morn!!!


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

2nd that Jason I would love to get some snapper this year. I didnt get to go last season my buddy kicked me to the curb lol....:whistling:


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

38 egg harbor convertible at sportsman marina, so luckily i dont have to deal with driving in, already here and ready to go. 
sharing gas expense would be good, gonna do the crawl most of the time. 
May be interested in a local guide to run the boat and learn the area a bit. Going to get some snapper early or late but plan on going to the edge for whatever! hopefully some hoo!


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

trip cancelled


----------

